# automatic taping tool vs hand



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i did a race with my crew. hand vs automatic taping tool. one man vs one man. each guy have 2 units of 3000 feets. i have finish in 32 hours and my guy finish with 38 hours. Am i doing something wrong? How many hours should i be faster then the crew using their hands?


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

at least 40% faster if you know how to run a zook!! I have several times buried 2 hand tapers doing commercial standups..They challenged me and lost both times!!


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I say it depends on who is getting paid by the hour and who is by the foot. By the foot always wins the race.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

advantages disadvantages.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> I say it depends on who is getting paid by the hour and who is by the foot. By the foot always wins the race.


i cant say i work much slower by the hour, thing is if you have a sequence and work 9 hour days your going good, I tryed more hours swing shift ect. 9 is the number it works more production over the time and no burn out meaning body can handle a non stop year, cept Moe s taco fest is a definite siesta


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Today 7200 sqft of hand taped 9ft walls and ceilings. Probly could have gotton screws done but took a long 2 hour lunch. Tommorrow 1st coat screws, attach and coat bead, second coat butts. Go home Fn dream job though. 1 story ranch on a slab. 14 sticks of bead no vaulted ceilings. Closet ceilings dropped to 8ft. No foyer some crown. Gonna try and second coat everything else Fri and let set up over weekend. Finish coat monday Tuesday sand wednesday prime thursday.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

boco said:


> Today 7200 sqft of hand taped 9ft walls and ceilings. Probly could have gotton screws done but took a long 2 hour lunch. Tommorrow 1st coat screws, attach and coat bead, second coat butts. Go home Fn dream job though. 1 story ranch on a slab. 14 sticks of bead no vaulted ceilings. Closet ceilings dropped to 8ft. No foyer some crown. Gonna try and second coat everything else Fri and let set up over weekend. Finish coat monday Tuesday sand wednesday prime thursday.


When you say hand tape you mean on the banjo or by hand:jester:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> When you say hand tape you mean on the banjo or by hand:jester:


 By hand for flats and butts. Corner roller for angles


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2 hour lunch? :blink:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Ya. My mother called and said she was making sphegetti and meatballs with hot sausage. Garlic bread too. Definately worth the 40 minute drive.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

boco said:


> Ya. My mother called and said she was making sphegetti and meatballs with hot sausage. Garlic bread too. Definately worth the 40 minute drive.:thumbsup:


I would have hit the road too! Mama's cooking Is always good cooking!!!:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I like to mix it up...I am a auto and hand finisher so If you use both what am I called ?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I like to mix it up...I am a auto and hand finisher so If you use both what am I called ?



Just like my sig line says Ice. A hybrid taping machine.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

So your a Bi taper. LOL
:jester:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

if my auto tools are named Kelly and my hand tools are named sue than its more like a 3 some :blink:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> if my auto tools are named Kelly and my hand tools are named sue than its more like a 3 some :blink:


 ya the more the merrier. I so wish my girlfriend was Bi.


On a side note. Any word from that catD guy? I was pretty sure he would eventually show up on dateline


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

boco said:


> ya the more the merrier. I so wish my girlfriend was Bi.
> 
> 
> On a side note. Any word from that catD guy? I was pretty sure he would eventually show up on dateline


Don't know, but I took a really good one today with my shirt on!:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mld said:


> Don't know, but I took a really good one today with my shirt on!:thumbsup:


bahaha!! :lol:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

day 2

first coat all screws
install and coat bead
2nd coat all butts and seams 
Durabond around shower
Check all boxes and can lights
Turn on 3 fans and dehumidifier
12 hour day

tommorrow angles, bead and screws. 
Sat and sunday will be dry days.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

icerock drywall said:


> if my auto tools are named Kelly and my hand tools are named sue than its more like a 3 some :blink:


Very clever Ice.


----------

